# Problem mit Formularfunktion



## mys (22. August 2003)

Hi, 
was ist an dem folgendem HTML-Text falsch

<form enctype="text/plain" action="mailto:johanna@tlapp.de" method="post" name="umfrage" id="umfrage">
  <p><font size="4" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><u><em>Name 
    des Teams:</em></u></strong></font></p>
  <p>
    <input name="team" type="text" id="team" size="55">
  </p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><em>1. 
    Starter:</em></strong></font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name: 
    <input name="1. Name" type="text" id="1. Name">
    Alter: 
    <input name="1. Alter" type="text" id="1. Alter" size="5">
    eMail: 
    <input name="1. eMail" type="text" id="1. eMail" size="30">
  &nbsp;
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
    Verein/Reitstall: 
    <input name="2. stall" type="text" id="2. stall" value="http://" size="30">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name 
    des Pferdes: 
    <input name="1. pferd" type="text" id="1. pferd">
    Alter: 
    <input name="1. pferd-alter" type="text" id="1. pferd-alter" size="5">
    Rasse: 
    <input name="1. pferd-rasse" type="text" id="1. pferd-rasse">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><em>2. 
    Starter:</em></strong></font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name: 
    <input name="2. name" type="text" id="2. name">
    Alter: 
    <input name="2. alter" type="text" id="2. alter" size="5">
    eMail: 
    <input name="2. eMail" type="text" id="2. eMail" size="30">
  &nbsp;
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
    Verein/Reitstall: 
    <input name="textfield62" type="text" value="http://" size="30">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name 
    des Pferdes: 
    <input name="2. pferd" type="text" id="2. pferd">
    Alter: 
    <input name="2. pferd-alter" type="text" id="2. pferd-alter" size="5">
    Rasse: 
    <input name="2. pferd-rasse" type="text" id="2. pferd-rasse">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><em>3. 
    Starter:</em></strong></font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name: 
    <input name="3. name" type="text" id="3. name">
    Alter: 
    <input name="3. alter" type="text" id="3. alter" size="5">
    eMail: 
    <input name="3. eMail" type="text" id="3. eMail" size="30">
  V
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">erein/Reitstall: 
    <input name="3. stall" type="text" id="3. stall" value="http://" size="30">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name 
    des Pferdes: 
    <input name="3. pferd" type="text" id="3. pferd">
    Alter: 
    <input name="3. pferd-alter" type="text" id="3. pferd-alter" size="5">
    Rasse: 
    <input name="3. pferd-rasse" type="text" id="3. pferd-rasse">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="4" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><em>4. 
    Starter:</em></strong></font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name: 
    <input name="4. name" type="text" id="4. name">
    Alter: 
    <input name="4. alter" type="text" id="4. alter" size="5">
    eMail: 
    <input name="4. eMail" type="text" id="4. eMail" size="30">
  &nbsp;
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
    Verein/Reitstall: 
    <input name="4. stall" type="text" id="4. stall" value="http://" size="30">
    </font></p>
  <p><font color="#000000" size="3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name 
    des Pferdes: 
    <input name="4. pferd" type="text" id="4. pferd">
    Alter: 
    <input name="4. pferd-alter" type="text" id="4. pferd-alter" size="5">
    Rasse: 
    <input name="4. pferd-rasse" type="text" id="4. pferd-rasse">
    </font></p>
  <p>&nbsp; </p>
  <p> 
    <input type="submit" value="Abschicken">
    <input type="reset" value="Zur&uuml;cksetzen">
  </p>
  <p>&nbsp; </p>
  <p>&nbsp; </p>
  </form>
<p>&nbsp; </p>
</body>
</html>

wenn man auf abschicken klickt, öffnet sich ein eMail-Fenster...
aber es soll ja automatisch an mich geschickt werden!


----------



## Daxi (22. August 2003)

Das mit dem Mailfenster ist normal.
Sonst könnten sich Spammer ganz leicht alle Mailadressen holen.
Du kannst dem User so nur ein Formular anbieten, dass er ausfüllt und dann über seinen E-Mail-Client versendet.

Willst du es so machen, dass der User kein Mail-Programm verwenden muss, suche mal nach Formmailern.
Gibt genug konstenlose.

z.B. unter:
http://www.php-mysql.de
http://www.php-archiv.de

*edit:*
Die hier gelisteten Seiten haben nur PHP-Scripte. Daher muss PHP auf dem Server verfügbar sein. Es gibt aber auch Formmailer für Perl/CGI. Dann muss aber Perl/CGI verfügbar sein.
Sonst bekommst du die Teile nicht zum Laufen...


----------



## Vaio82 (22. August 2003)

Es gibt jedoch auch eine Alternative:

Du kannst mit der mail() - Funktion von PHP-Arbeiten.

Du hast ja Variablen, die beim Absenden per "post" übermittelt werden. Wenn du nun ein "hidden-field" in dein Formular einbaust...

```
<input type="hidden" name="kontakt" value="1">
```

 welches beim absenden $kontakt auf 1 setzt, kannst du anhand dieses Wertes eine neue Abfrage machen:


```
<?php if ($kontakt > 0){	  # ober per == oder isset, per negation. Die Art der Abfrage ist egal... 

$message = "$Message";	
$to = "$Email";	$subject = "x";	
$xtra    = "From: Adresse (Wird als Absender angezeigt)\r\n";
$xtra   .= "Content-Type: text/html\r\nContent-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit\r\n";
$xtra   .= "X-Mailer: PHP ". phpversion();

mail("$to",
"$subject","$message",<br><br>
"Mit freundlichen Grüßen<br><br>Dein Formular...",
"$xtra");

}else{

echo("");
} 

/* Variablen musst du natürlich selber füllen... */

?>
```


Ich hoffe, dass du das so wolltest... ;-)

Beste Grüße
Claus


----------



## mys (22. August 2003)

erstmal Danke für die Beiträge  
aber ich bin leider ein ziemlicher nullchecker  
könnte mir denn einer den Code zusammen stellen, den ich nur noch einfügen muss
Das wäre wirklich super....  

Ansonsten muss ich wohl irgend so en Fommailer benutzen


----------



## Vaio82 (22. August 2003)

natürlich ;-) 

schick mir das ganze Zeug doch mal bitte per Email 

Claus.Gronemeier@Bertelsmann.de

Könnte evtl. bis Morgen dauern, da ich heute noch ein Meeting hab, aber dann bekommst du das 

- Werde dir das dann in Tutorial-Form erklären


----------



## mys (22. August 2003)

is nich mehr nötig, hab mir so en teil von voteonline geholt und so umgebaut, wie ichs ham wollte, jetzt klappts einwandfrei *freu*
Trozdem DANKE!


----------



## mys (24. August 2003)

und weiter gehts...  

Frage:  kann man in so nem normalen Fomular ein Feld einbauen, mit dem der User ein Bild von seinem PC hochladen kann, und dass dann mit diesem Formular an mich geschickt wird

Wenn das geht, dann wüsste ich gern wie  

Cu, mys


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Mit PHP

PHP Handbuch - Steuerung von Dateiuploads


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

Das geht schon, nur bräuchtest du dafür wiederum erweiterte Kenntnisse in PHP. Am besten suchst du einfach mal auf den bereits genannten Seiten nach "Bild uploaden/hochladen" oder ähnlichem.


----------



## mys (25. August 2003)

*lol* das is mir dann doch zu kompliziert  

dann lass ichs mir doch lieber per eMail schicken...  

aber trotzdem Danke


----------

